# Your honest opinion



## snake (Jul 8, 2022)

Here's the story. I bought this shirt for the 4th of July to wear on our vacation. My young men saw it and said, Dad, you can't wear that, it's racist. I was like, WTF are you talking about? Hell I figured maybe with having a cross on it, someone may not like it but racist? They said it has the Confederate flag on it. Ok, I see the 13 stars which represents the 13 original colonies but I don't see it. Am I missing something or are people overly sensitive? 

By the wife's request, who pointed out the number of African Americans on the cruse ship, I decided to keep the peace and would forgo wearing the shirt. 

So you tell me, do you think this is offensive?


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

It is a confederate flag but it’s not racist


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2022)

I'd put that in the closet, never to be seen again. You're asking for trouble.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 8, 2022)

The issue is the confederate flag (or the eagle with what resembles the confederate flag). You do understand why a black person would view this as racist, right?  I'm with @CJ, I would not wear it out but you have to do you. If you don't care what others could think, then wear it out.


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The issue is the confederate flag (or the eagle with what resembles the confederate flag). You do understand why a black person would view this as racist, right?  I'm with @CJ, I would not wear it out but you have to do you. If you don't care what others could think, then wear it out.


I am just missing the flag part. After it was pointed out, I could see it but thought it was a reach. I really would not own a Confederate flag or wear that; I just don't relate to it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

snake said:


> Here's the story. I bought this shirt for the 4th of July to wear on our vacation. My young men saw it and said, Dad, you can't wear that, it's racist. I was like, WTF are you talking about? Hell I figured maybe with having a cross on it, someone may not like it but racist? They said it has the Confederate flag on it. Ok, I see the 13 stars which represents the 13 original colonies but I don't see it. Am I missing something or are people overly sensitive?
> 
> By the wife's request, who pointed out the number of African Americans on the cruse ship, I decided to keep the peace and would forgo wearing the shirt.
> 
> ...



Its not like youre just wearing old glory.

If someone is too stupid to understand the nuance in the message of that seriously loud shirt, you might offend them by saying "Sir" or "Maam" anyways

Life is too short to be concerned with people who are offended by the sun rising in the morning


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 8, 2022)

Yeah it looks like a confederate flag to me. 

I live around a lot of people who think there is nothing wrong with flying that flag, consider it their "heritage" and all that.

I don't agree with them. To me it represents the worst part of my southern heritage (slavery), and those people are openly racist around me because I am white. While they will deny their racism to others and never act like that around black people. It's pretty two-faced.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2022)

snake said:


> I am just missing the flag part. After it was pointed out, I could see it but thought it was a reach. I really would not own a Confederate flag or wear that; I just don't relate to it.


It's good you don't relate to it, nor do I and IMO it means we aren't racist or apart of that culture.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> It's good you don't relate to it, nor do I and IMO it means we aren't racist or apart of that culture.


To clarify, I mean this as 2 white men.

It's impossible for me to relate to to be honest!


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 8, 2022)

100% a confederate flag on that eagle, plus, there's half of one on the side of the shirt. I'm all for Freedom of speech, even when snowflakes are offended, (OK, especially when snowflakes are offended)  but I'm also a believer that you can't simultaneously fly the Confederate flag AND the American Flag, they're literally opposites. Also, never been a fan of the excuse it has anything to do with "Southern Heritage", that's just crazy.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 8, 2022)

Here's a different opinion: 

I own a very extensive gun collection. I collect conflict guns and have at least one weapon from all major conflicts...with artifacts...etc. Some of my collection goes back for hundred of years. Some of my collection is priceless. 

Flintlock pistol from a 1600s Spanish galleon ship...my homeowners policy wouldn't even cover it. It's a separate policy.

Whitworth rifle with era appropriate telescopic optic that is probably worth more than my trailer and yard toilets combined. Amazing gun. Priceless. I keep it behind 3 inches of lexan in a custom cabinet that I built while completely hammered drunk. 

People always want to see my collection...and I rarely let them, but on the occasion that I do, they love the 1911 on an American flag, pass right by the nambu pistol on the rising sun, and drop an absolute load in their pants when they see the German luger on a Nazi flag. 

Same with the Confederate flag. People look over a rifle that may be worth untold amounts of money and bitch about the $20 buck flag. 

So....you can drape your guns in the flag...but then people will bitch about the flag and not care about your guns. And you may have to fight. So there's that. 

I said all of that not to help anyone with their problems, but to brag about my amazing collection that has been carefully curated for many years by generations of my family.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2022)

if u want problems wear that shirt ..some liberal fucktard will talk shit to u and your gonna have to choke that motherfucker


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 8, 2022)

It’s just too goddamn ugly to wear anyway……


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 8, 2022)

I don’t know about offensive, but that’s definitely the most aggressively American shirt that I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jul 8, 2022)

Your son is getting indoctrinated. That was my first thought


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> It's good you don't relate to it, nor do I and IMO it means we aren't racist or apart of that culture.


I can’t wrap my head around all of the super-patriot Americans who identify with the confederacy.

So you’re an American patriot, but you’re proud of/support a group that staged a literal rebellion against the United States of America?

It’s so confusing.  I’m just like “what?”


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

I can see every ones point , I come from a mixed family my mother was born in St Mary Jamaica.

There are members of my family that would deff give me  the hairy eyeball for bringing you round wearing that shirt until they got to talk to ya and realize you aint down with some of the things its been twisted to represent ,  its just a cool lookin shirt.

Some one gives you fucking static, you start singing some Mocassin Creek to em ,,,
I got friends of all kinds !!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 8, 2022)

So what you guys are saying is I shouldn’t wear my Pantera shirts or belt buckle 😞


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I can’t wrap my head around all of the super-patriot Americans who identify with the confederacy.
> 
> So you’re an American patriot, but you’re proud of/support a group that staged a literal rebellion against the United States of America?
> 
> It’s so confusing.  I’m just like “what?”


well it kind of makes sense when you consider Jan. 6.  also they consider themselves to be like the British who rebelled to create America and that is how many justify Jan. 6- Sure they wanted to overthrow the government, but that is what true patriots do and they of course are true patriots. 

The confederates wanted to overthrow the gov and wanted to keep slavery, they were true patriots- they lost but these guys want a recount. It's fake news.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So what you guys are saying is I shouldn’t wear my Pantera shirts or belt buckle 😞


well, lets not get too crazy now


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So what you guys are saying is I shouldn’t wear my Pantera shirts or belt buckle 😞


You wear that shit with pride and love , and if some one says shit
 ... Primal... Concrete ... Sledge


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Here's a different opinion:
> 
> I own a very extensive gun collection. I collect conflict guns and have at least one weapon from all major conflicts...with artifacts...etc. Some of my collection goes back for hundred of years. Some of my collection is priceless.
> 
> ...



Are you comfortable posting any pictures of this collection? They sound like some cool pieces. I have a pretty nifty projectile point collection. Ill share if you do.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> You wear that shit with pride and love , and if some one says shit
> ... Primal... Concrete ... Sledge


That's fucking hostiiiiiiiilllllllleeeeeee!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So what you guys are saying is I shouldn’t wear my Pantera shirts or belt buckle 😞



I'm just saying I don't relate.

I see the flag and all I see is a great show called The Dukes of Hazard.

George Jefferson was more racist then that family, Archie Buncher was a pig but all 3 shows were outstanding.

I'm not from the south or that era, I'm from here and now!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm just saying I don't relate.
> 
> I see the flag and all I see is a great show called The Dukes of Hazard.
> 
> ...


Some of those old shows crack me up. Much less politically correct censorship back then.


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm just saying I don't relate.
> 
> I see the flag and all I see is a great show called The Dukes of Hazard.
> 
> ...


I still watch all  those old shows , kids got me the complete set of All in the Family on dvd. Ive got the Jeffersons too , still watch Good Times now and then , Maude. Love that old shit takes me back to being a kid.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> I still watch all  those old shows , kids got me the complete set of All in the Family on dvd. Ive got the Jeffersons too , still watch Good Times now and then , Maude. Love that old shit takes me back to being a kid.


Good Times was one of the best!


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 8, 2022)

God and Country
Wear it with pride brotha


----------



## Jaya Oliviere (Jul 8, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Here's a different opinion:
> 
> I own a very extensive gun collection. I collect conflict guns and have at least one weapon from all major conflicts...with artifacts...etc. Some of my collection goes back for hundred of years. Some of my collection is priceless.
> 
> ...



OMG!!! You have a whitworth rifle!!?! You're so amazing!!! Oh you're the best member on this god forsaken site. Speaking of members....I bet yours is...yuge. ♥️♥️😘😘😘💦💦💦💦

You really should be an admin or something. At least have your name gold plated. 

I love you.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 8, 2022)

Jaya Oliviere said:


> OMG!!! You have a whitworth rifle!!?! You're so amazing!!! Oh you're the best member on this god forsaken site. Speaking of members....I bet yours is...yuge. ♥️♥️😘😘😘💦💦💦💦
> 
> You really should be an admin or something. At least have your name gold plated.
> 
> I love you.



Finally. Nice to get some appreciation around here.


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

I mean if some libtard snowflake really wants to push stupid shit ,, I guess The Flintstones and The Jetsons were racist too sure weren't no black folks asians or native muricans on there. 

Yes this is sarcastic horse shit those shows were great but thats the type of world we live in now , where people purposely look for shit to cry and whine about that isnt necessarily there.


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Good Times was one of the best!


That show was some real life gritty shit , ol man drinkin whuppin kids with his belt , mom working 18 hour days , sister a dope fiend , lil brothers turning into radical ... Good Times was a heavy fucking show in some episodes. 

Fuck penny that janet jackson played was a foster kid that lived with Wilona cus her mother used to drink and burn her with cigarettes .. like WTF


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm just saying I don't relate.
> 
> I see the flag and all I see is a great show called The Dukes of Hazard.
> 
> ...


I’m from the south and I don’t relate either. I just like the band and like the way the merch looks and fits. 
I know a lot of people who the confederate flag just represents the south to them. It’s something they’ve grown up with and identify as part of the south because of it. I’m not one, I take pride in my personal accomplishments and things that happened by chance.
I think sometimes people forget there’s not always a deeper meaning to things. 
Not talking about you but more so the world today.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So what you guys are saying is I shouldn’t wear my Pantera shirts or belt buckle 😞


Just get them alone of 5 minutes

Theyll apologize


Jaya Oliviere said:


> OMG!!! You have a whitworth rifle!!?! You're so amazing!!! Oh you're the best member on this god forsaken site. Speaking of members....I bet yours is...yuge. ♥️♥️😘😘😘💦💦💦💦
> 
> You really should be an admin or something. At least have your name gold plated.
> 
> I love you.





Joliver said:


> Finally. Nice to get some appreciation around here.



Still the greatest troll to date


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m from the south and I don’t relate either. I just like the band and like the way the merch looks and fits.
> I know a lot of people who the confederate flag just represents the south to them. It’s something they’ve grown up with and identify as part of the south because of it. I’m not one, I take pride in my personal accomplishments and things that happened by chance.
> I think sometimes people forget there’s not always a deeper meaning to things.
> Not talking about you but more so the world today.


Excellent post, just like the video @Yano  posted!


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

and once you get that 5 minutes alone ,,,,, Domination !!!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 8, 2022)

Now if ever do find a shirt with Satan wearing a confederate flag stabbing Jesus with a cross I’ll have no choice but to buy it. It’d be just the right amount of piss people off


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2022)

As far as Pantera goes, where I live and how we grew up, Cowboys From Hell fit the bill!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> and once you get that 5 minutes alone ,,,,, Domination !!!



PR Fuel right there amigo


----------



## shackleford (Jul 8, 2022)

snake said:


> Here's the story. I bought this shirt for the 4th of July to wear on our vacation. My young men saw it and said, Dad, you can't wear that, it's racist. I was like, WTF are you talking about? Hell I figured maybe with having a cross on it, someone may not like it but racist? They said it has the Confederate flag on it. Ok, I see the 13 stars which represents the 13 original colonies but I don't see it. Am I missing something or are people overly sensitive?
> 
> By the wife's request, who pointed out the number of African Americans on the cruse ship, I decided to keep the peace and would forgo wearing the shirt.
> 
> ...


to clarify, this is the american flag and the confederate flag. Its a loud shirt, and a little sad. but it isnt racist.

i have unpopular opinions and don't wish to get into an internet fight, but i'd suggest, if you want to, maybe you and your boys can do some reading on the history of that flag and the nation it represents.

My coworker has lent me a book titled "the real lincoln", by thomas dilorenzo. I've just started reading it, but it came highly recommended.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 8, 2022)

I was drinking one time when was working in Colombia. Me and some buddies were giving our version of drunken history to some locals. 

We said that the end result of the civil war was that  ugliest president in US history made the general Lee from the dukes of Hazzard illegal.

We laughed and they laughed. Some years later...the guy comes to work in the US and repeated the joke. He was nearly killed. I denied I ever said it. 

Racist Colombians. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Now if ever do find a shirt with Satan wearing a confederate flag stabbing Jesus with a cross I’ll have no choice but to buy it. It’d be just the right amount of piss people off


some where upstairs i do have an,  I ♥️ Satan , Tshirt I used to wear just to piss folks off.


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

@RiR0  .. Dude true story about that shirt ,,, weeks on the road , thats one of the few things clean in my bag ,, I got it on ,, pull the bike into a buddys house I aint seen in a while shut her down ... he comes walking out big shit eating grin on his face shaking his head ,, and behind him comes his parents whom I had never met ,, 

The Minister and his wife ... no shit 

He introduces me to them , we talk for a few minutes chit chattys shit about nice day for a ride , my bike bullshit like that .... they say they have to go ,, and he shakes hands with my buddy... says .. 

He seems like a real nice fella ,, too bad he plays for the other team. 

Now I knew what he meant , but i played it off slick as fuck with .... 

Heyyyy !! I'm not gay !!

He broke into a full blown belly laugh and excused himself ,,, Oh my no no young fella thats not what I meant at all .... and you could see him trying to scramble for words

I started laughing and told him I know what ya meant , I cant help myself sometimes ,, he laughed and shook my hand young man you're alright !! he told me 

We became good friends that old man and me for over 20 years , shoveled snow off his roof , helped him move cars and his hot rods around , helped him build a camp. One of my favorite people on this planet.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 8, 2022)

*Joli I would absolutely LOVE to see that collection…I’ve started a pistol one*


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2022)

@Flyingdragon has a penis collection


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 8, 2022)

Lol……..


----------



## Nodus1 (Jul 8, 2022)

snake said:


> View attachment 24382


That eagle looks like it just tore the goddamn roof off of The General Lee.


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> @Flyingdragon has a penis collection


I heard it was expansive and massive ...  👍


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 8, 2022)

I am a gay teacher in California: so I’m a screaming brainwashing liberal.

I am also so white the little Spanish I know gets a Garth Brooks twang, raised conservative enough my Christian college printed anti-gay marriage yard signs. First guy in the family to not serve in military.So I have conservative credentials too.

All that to say, I try to see both sides.

I just can’t reconcile the Confederate flag As anything but these three things:
1. Totally meaningless symbol: (iTs JuSt a PaTtErN). But that’s oxymoronic, it is a symbol and therefore has some meaning particularly since one can’t claim ignorance in this regard). In this instance a typically inflammatory one.
2. Representing Southern heritage: ok, I can’t relate because I’m not a southerner. However,  you’re either an American as we are today or a Confederate. Who really identifies with a cause that lasted LESS THAN 5 years? Why does the south hang onto this failed symbol? Let’s be clear, the South wasn’t fighting for freedom in really any sense of the word and they didn’t lose culture: so what loss does this flag represent?
3. Representing an Age Gone By: clear and simple a desire to return things to prior to the Civil War, which is just flat out stupid.

It is a free country, so people are free to be obnoxious, incendiary, and ignorant. *I* wouldn’t wear a shirt with obvious symbolic contradictions and negative implications simply because “it’s a fun design” or “reminds me of a TV show.”


----------



## Nodus1 (Jul 8, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> I am a gay teacher in California: so I’m a screaming brainwashing liberal.


Like a gym teacher, except you teach gay?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 8, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Like a gym teacher, except you teach gay?


Common misconception: math is where we teach gay. Because you def can get by with a calculator.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 8, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Common misconception: math is where we teach gay. Because you def can get by with a calculator.



Wait

I thought math was where they taught racism and English is where they taught gay?


----------



## ccpro (Jul 8, 2022)

snake said:


> Here's the story. I bought this shirt for the 4th of July to wear on our vacation. My young men saw it and said, Dad, you can't wear that, it's racist. I was like, WTF are you talking about? Hell I figured maybe with having a cross on it, someone may not like it but racist? They said it has the Confederate flag on it. Ok, I see the 13 stars which represents the 13 original colonies but I don't see it. Am I missing something or are people overly sensitive?
> 
> By the wife's request, who pointed out the number of African Americans on the cruse ship, I decided to keep the peace and would forgo wearing the shirt.
> 
> ...


Bad Ass...you can where that in S. FL all day!!!


----------



## Nodus1 (Jul 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Wait
> 
> I thought math was where they taught racism and English is where they taught gay?


That's what I thought, too. Maybe Math is racist _and _gay. Math is going to need its own flag soon.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jul 8, 2022)

These days the flag is a symbol of racism according to the libs.  Pledge of allegiance is racist.  Fuck what isn't racist these days...The covid vaccine is racist.  Healthcare is racist.  Christianity is racist.  The gubbermint is racist.  

Slic.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Here's the story. I bought this shirt for the 4th of July to wear on our vacation. My young men saw it and said, Dad, you can't wear that, it's racist. I was like, WTF are you talking about? Hell I figured maybe with having a cross on it, someone may not like it but racist? They said it has the Confederate flag on it. Ok, I see the 13 stars which represents the 13 original colonies but I don't see it. Am I missing something or are people overly sensitive?
> 
> By the wife's request, who pointed out the number of African Americans on the cruse ship, I decided to keep the peace and would forgo wearing the shirt.
> 
> ...


First I want to say that is a Rocking Fucking Shirt Bro!!
Now to us conservative Americans, the shirt is rocking but who also happen to be in very good shape where most people would hesitate to say anything to us. It can stir up a little unneeded attention for you. I would rock it. For sure. On a cruise? No prob not. Out on the street if to a store . Yes. On a cruise it could be possible for someone to shit in your food or just harasse you or your fam and there would be no way for you to remove yourself from the situation.
BTW where the fuck did you get it. Send me the link because I want one..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> @Flyingdragon has a penis collection


Currently on loan to @SFGiants 
He never travels without the pp


----------



## Brum (Jul 9, 2022)

Its offensive, not for the melt reasons given, its just fucking horrific man.


----------



## PZT (Jul 9, 2022)

If you live in an area where you can not where that shirt, I advise you to move. Your area has been lost lol


----------



## PZT (Jul 9, 2022)

I use to have the original elitefts free candy van  shirt. I got more dirty looks from that than I’d get from where that shirt. I’m promise you lol


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Wait
> 
> I thought math was where they taught racism and English is where they taught gay?






Holy shit you're right !!!!


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 9, 2022)

You might get a few people shaking their heads..It happens..I get a few people shake their heads at me when I wear this to the grocery store


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)

Oh If were going with shirts to make the general public frown , these are my two faves I own.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2022)

Thanks to everyone for their input. 

Like SFG mentioned, I think the fact that I didn't see it as offensive may imply how ignorant I am to today's issues. I truly saw the 13 stars as the 13 original colonies and not the southern flag.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2022)

Slightly off my original question I would like to add something about flags and symbols. People need to learn that they have the power and its given up when they are offended by a flag or symbol.

As long as an African American allows himself to be offended by a confederate flag, or someone of the Jewish faith to be offended by a swastika, the other side wins.


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Slightly off my original question I would like to add something about flags and symbols. People need to learn that they have the power and its given up when they are offended by a flag or symbol.
> 
> As long as an African American allows himself to be offended by a confederate flag, or someone of the Jewish faith to be offended by a swastika, the other side wins.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Slightly off my original question I would like to add something about flags and symbols. People need to learn that they have the power and its given up when they are offended by a flag or symbol.
> 
> As long as an African American allows himself to be offended by a confederate flag, or someone of the Jewish faith to be offended by a swastika, the other side wins.



Agreed

At the risk of sounding "Offensive" people need to understand that other people are fucked.

I cant be mad about things that were done to my ancestors (Who are dead) by other nasty people (Who are also now dead)

That goes both ways
I dont take on any responsibility, not will i feel bad about anything (Whom ive never met... because .... you guessed it.. theyre fucking dead)

There will be assholes of every generation

Like Nazis
You have to be pretty fucking stupid ans ignirant to be a Nazi in this day and age


----------



## Swiper. (Jul 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> well it kind of makes sense when you consider Jan. 6. also they consider themselves to be like the British who rebelled to create America and that is how many justify Jan. 6- Sure they wanted to overthrow the government, but that is what true patriots do and they of course are true patriots.
> 
> The confederates wanted to overthrow the gov and wanted to keep slavery, they were true patriots- they lost but these guys want a recount. It's fake news.



The southerners didn’t want to overthrow the government they just wanted to secede from the north. which they had every right to. 

The Northerners fought the Civil War to keep the union together, not to free the slaves.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 9, 2022)

I dont mind but many of the pussies in this country might have a problem with it


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 9, 2022)

World is full of sensitive cry-babies today. If you don't care about their little-girl feelings, wear it.

Maybe be prepared to bitch-slap some whiny, cry-baby woke lefties is all...


----------



## CJ (Jul 9, 2022)

Remember too, this site is an alpha male conservative/right leaning group overall, and it's still a mixed reaction here as to whether you should wear it.

Remember the outside world isn't like us.

And your wife and kids will be the one's dealing with it, hearing the remarks, seeing the looks you'll get. Nobody will say shit to you, but them....


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## TODAY (Jul 9, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 24410
> View attachment 24411
> View attachment 24412


That first one is fantastic.

Where do I buy it


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 9, 2022)

I constantly wear all of these in public..... Cause fuck em


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 9, 2022)

Drinkin' Bros
					

We cordially welcome you to the Drinkin’ Bros official website. Our motto has always been, “Never Drink Alone Again”. Serving a worldwide community of over 250K members, we pride ourselves in bringing military, law enforcement, first responders, and all patriots together.




					shop.drinkinbros.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That first one is fantastic.
> 
> Where do I buy it



Link posted.  I buy pretty much all my shirts from them


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)

I love the ,, My Pronouns are Get and Fucked ,, shirt but man that would drive my ocd crazy to wear for more than a few hours ... get is a transitive verb and fucked in an intransitive verb ...


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 9, 2022)

I personally think "mandate the dick " is highly nuanced.


----------



## CJ (Jul 9, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Link posted.  I buy pretty much all my shirts from them


How do they fit?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> How do they fit?



Super soft and are tapered for non fatties lol. Most of the guys they sell to are LEO, ems, military....


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)

Omerta , some really good shirts n things in here. Makes a point.





						Omerta Clothing Made In The USA
					

Omerta, Omerta Clothing, Old Fashioned Gentleman, Stop Glorifying Rats, Gentleman's Code



					omertamia.com
				












						Gentlemans Shirts
					

Omerta, Omerta Clothing, Old Fashioned Gentleman, Stop Glorifying Rats, Gentleman's Code



					omertamia.com


----------



## CJ (Jul 9, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Super soft and are tapered for non fatties lol. Most of the guys they sell to are LEO, ems, military....


Link saved!!! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## TODAY (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm generally a solid-color only kind of guy.

Most graphic t-shirts just look like neckbeard dogshit


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> Link saved!!! 🥰🥰🥰



They also have a 8 percent hard seltzer!









						Hard AF Seltzer
					

An 8% seltzer that doesn't taste like battery acid. You're welcome...




					hardafseltzer.com


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm generally a solid-color only kind of guy.
> 
> Most graphic t-shirts just look like neckbeard dogshit


I dont mind a nice shirt with some color as long as its classy. 


			https://www.royaura.com/collections/vintage-hawaiian-shirts?gclid=Cj0KCQjwzqSWBhDPARIsAK38LY-luqWyjU9iwPxIOXZFGRhEhvwBDYgHZ5k9vCXZRSbEVsr8pGUVdrUaAm_vEALw_wcB


----------



## TODAY (Jul 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> I dont mind a nice shirt with some color as long as its classy.
> 
> 
> https://www.royaura.com/collections/vintage-hawaiian-shirts?gclid=Cj0KCQjwzqSWBhDPARIsAK38LY-luqWyjU9iwPxIOXZFGRhEhvwBDYgHZ5k9vCXZRSbEVsr8pGUVdrUaAm_vEALw_wcB


Not really my style, but some of those are pretty sleek


----------



## eazy (Jul 9, 2022)

snake said:


> Here's the story. I bought this shirt for the 4th of July to wear on our vacation. My young men saw it and said, Dad, you can't wear that, it's racist. I was like, WTF are you talking about? Hell I figured maybe with having a cross on it, someone may not like it but racist? They said it has the Confederate flag on it. Ok, I see the 13 stars which represents the 13 original colonies but I don't see it. Am I missing something or are people overly sensitive?
> 
> By the wife's request, who pointed out the number of African Americans on the cruse ship, I decided to keep the peace and would forgo wearing the shirt.
> 
> ...



If I were on that cruise I would talk to you. I'm not drawing my own conclusion based on the shirt.

You are either wearing a dog whistle on purpose, trolling, or have no idea and just the like the shirt.

I'd know in the first two minutes.

I'll share with you my version of that shirt. It means something to a group of people, not appropriate for me to wear. I like the design.


----------



## eazy (Jul 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm just saying I don't relate.
> 
> I see the flag and all I see is a great show called The Dukes of Hazard.
> 
> ...


I'm 49. The majority of my life that flag only meant Dukes of Hazzard. 

It's strange when things get co-opted and someone tries to change the meaning.


----------



## eazy (Jul 9, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> These days the flag is a symbol of racism according to the libs.  Pledge of allegiance is racist.  Fuck what isn't racist these days...The covid vaccine is racist.  Healthcare is racist.  Christianity is racist.  The gubbermint is racist.
> 
> Slic.


I like this plan. If everything is racist, soon nothing can be racist.


----------



## ftf (Jul 9, 2022)

I get comments every single time I wear this shirt.


And yes, the confederate flag is clearly on your shirt @snake


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So what you guys are saying is I shouldn’t wear my Pantera shirts or belt buckle 😞


No wear that all
The time


----------



## Yano (Jul 9, 2022)

@snake  ... next time you go on vacation ask them if you can wear this instead .. I used to have a red n white one that said Super Cracker ,, but i cant find it , wife might of tossed it , she hated it.








						Coolest Cracker in the Box by amitsurti
					

Coolest Cracker in the Box




					www.teepublic.com


----------



## presser (Jul 9, 2022)

you can always get a i love cheetos tshirt https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...bing&msclkid=57021db627dd10f1edb87f7ffcb98452


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 9, 2022)

Here's a less offensive shirt...


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 9, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Here's a less offensive shirt...


Yeah that’ll showem.


----------



## RISE (Jul 10, 2022)

1.  Wear the shirt.
2.  Also sport a NWA hat (preferably backwards or sideways)
3.  Watch heads explode.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 10, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> To clarify, I mean this as 2 white men.
> 
> It's impossible for me to relate to to be honest!


I can kinda relate, me being half black, from the waist down


----------



## CJ (Jul 10, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Here's a less offensive shirt...


I'll see your shirt, and raise you one I saw up in NH... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yano (Jul 10, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Here's a less offensive shirt...


While i do like the hair ... let's face it , that fat cry baby bitch couldn't strict curl anything more than a diet coke haahahahaaaa.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> While i do like the hair ... let's face it , that fat cry baby bitch couldn't strict curl anything more than a diet coke haahahahaaaa.



At least he can make it up the stairs, you left wing liberal nut job!
Go sip your decaf latte on a patio in Portland!


How'd i do?


----------



## Yano (Jul 10, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> At least he can make it up the stairs, you left wing liberal nut job!
> Go sip your decaf latte on a patio in Portland!
> 
> 
> How'd i do?


I snarfed coffee all over my keyboard n monitor you bastard haaaahahah and my pile of weeds wet !!


----------



## GreenAmine (Jul 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> I love the ,, My Pronouns are Get and Fucked ,, shirt but man that would drive my ocd crazy to wear for more than a few hours ... get is a transitive verb and fucked in an intransitive verb ...


"Fucked" can also be an adjective, meaning "having no chance of success; completely broken or destroyed". It's still grammatically awkward, but not quite as bad as it being used as an intransitive verb.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I can’t wrap my head around all of the super-patriot Americans who identify with the confederacy.
> 
> So you’re an American patriot, but you’re proud of/support a group that staged a literal rebellion against the United States of America?



This is exactly my thinking on the Confederate flag. It represents what was essentially a foreign power making war on the United States, and killing at least 620,000 young men directly in battles. I do understand that to help efforts to reunite the union, Congress allowed statutes of Confederate leaders to be erected, bases to be named after Confederates and so on, and I don't support efforts to erase that history. At the same time, I wouldn't wear a confederate flag, as that can easily and usually correctly be seen as an endorsement of the revolt.


----------



## shackleford (Jul 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> This is exactly my thinking on the Confederate flag. It represents what was essentially a foreign power making war on the United States, and killing at least 620,000 young men directly in battles. I do understand that to help efforts to reunite the union, Congress allowed statutes of Confederate leaders to be erected, bases to be named after Confederates and so on, and I don't support efforts to erase that history. At the same time, I wouldn't wear a confederate flag, as that can easily and usually correctly be seen as an endorsement of the revolt.


Secession was written into the constitution and was a right every state had the guaranteed freedom to do. I know its hard to imagine that, but its true, and it was important.

It wasn't a foreign power waging war on the united states. In actuality, the United States waged war against states exercising their freedoms. The Confederate States fought a defensive war, on their own soil.

It really was a turning point in our history, changing the definition and the dynamic of the federal government forever. If you ever wondered how the government has gotten so out of control, you don't have to look any farther back than the civil war.

i'll just edit to say it was so much a revolt as the states saying "thanks, but no thanks, the federal government isn't working for us and we the states will handle our own business from here". That was ok to do, unfathomable now, but not then. It wasn't an attack or a revolt, the states wanted peaceful relations with their neighbors in the union.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Secession was written into the constitution and was a right every state had the guaranteed freedom to do. I know its hard to imagine that, but its true, and it was important.



Can you please cite this provision of the US Constitution? 



shackleford said:


> It wasn't a foreign power waging war on the united states. In actuality, the United States waged war against states exercising their freedoms. The Confederate States fought a defensive war, on their own soil.



Are you claiming that the Confederacy was not a foreign power after succeeding? Or are you claiming that the Confederacy didn't wage war? As I recall history, the Union troops moved to a US Federal base known as Ft. Sumpter, and put up an American flag. The Confederacy later fired on that fort, firing the first shots of the war. To be fair, South Carolina had just declared independence from the US, but Sumpter was still a federal installation. And, despite your assertion quoted above, there was no right of a state to succeed. 



shackleford said:


> It really was a turning point in our history, changing the definition and the dynamic of the federal government forever. If you ever wondered how the government has gotten so out of control, you don't have to look any farther back than the civil war.



Meh, maybe, but I think it was the establishment of the Federal income tax and several horrid SCOTUS decisions, like Reynolds v Sims, Chevron and Wickard v Filburn, that put the Federal government out of control. 



shackleford said:


> i'll just edit to say it was so much a revolt as the states saying "thanks, but no thanks, the federal government isn't working for us and we the states will handle our own business from here". That was ok to do, unfathomable now, but not then. It wasn't an attack or a revolt, the states wanted peaceful relations with their neighbors in the union.


----------



## shackleford (Jul 12, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Can you please cite this provision of the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ill pick the debate up tomorrow


----------



## shackleford (Jul 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> yea ill pick the debate up tomorrow


changed my mind. i didnt want the debate in the first place. the information is out there if anyone wants to find it but im not internet arguing things anymore. its become exhausting.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> changed my mind. i didnt want the debate in the first place. the information is out there if anyone wants to find it but im not internet arguing things anymore. its become exhausting.


I read this thread. I have a history degree and it's a fancy schmancy one. You the winner 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉!!!!!!😄😄😄😄


----------



## shackleford (Jul 17, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I read this thread. I have a history degree and it's a fancy schmancy one. You the winner 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉!!!!!!😄😄😄😄


i dont have a degree in anything. im really not that smart to be honest.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 17, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i dont have a degree in anything. im really not that smart to be honest.


Yes but you were right and I am proud of you


----------



## shackleford (Jul 17, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yes but you were right and I am proud of you


thanks man


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 20, 2022)

One of the most important things I've learned while practicing as a psychologist for 18 yrs is to not fuck with crazy people. Liberals are mentally ill by definition. You're likely to piss off some blue haired he/she with nothing to lose. Easy enough to throw overboard but who wants to deal with that bullshit. I'm all about a low profile these days.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 20, 2022)

I would take the opportunity though to dialogue with your son around his threshold for defining things as "racist." Correcting young belief systems only becomes more challenging in time.


----------

